# Feeding Pigeons



## pat99 (Aug 25, 2003)

Hi All -
I work in the city of Hartford, CT (USA), and have been bringing a couple of baggies full of bird seed and feeding the pigeons near this television station. There's this nice secluded corner with trees where not too many people pass by, so it seemed pretty safe to feed them there. At first, there were only a couple of pigeons, along with a couple of squirrels, and some sparrows. I started feeding them in the winter since we had so much snow and food was scarce for them. After a couple of months of feeding, there seems to be at least 30 pigeons hanging out and waiting for their morning (and evening) feedings. It's so cool -- they see me going to the feeding spot and they fly all around me. 

Last week, the station manager came out and told me not to feed them any more. I was totally heartbroken. Please tell me that the pigeons will find food elsewhere --- I can't risk the chance of getting arrested, nor can I risk the chance of the pigeons getting hurt by some idiot ---


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

are you feeding them on public property?

If so, the station manager cannot tell you that you can't feed them there -- he doesn't own it!

And, check with your municipality -- unless there are bylaws in place about feeding pigeons (and I doubt many have those, unless pigeons are a major problem in your area), then you can't be arrested for doing it either.

The station manager is a -- well, I won't say that here.


----------



## pat99 (Aug 25, 2003)

Well, actually, I think it's on the tv station's property, but still he personally doesn't own it. And yes, he is a major ****. 

He said that the pigeons were bothering his people ha !! Pigeons don't bother people ---
people are jerks. But could he actually get me arrested at some point? If I get arrested, then I won't be able to ever feed them or continue my efforts of saving animals!!

Pat


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Pat,

Wherever there are people feeding pigeons there will be people that object! Not necessarily because pigeons are a nuisance, just because there are mean minded people! 

If you have to stop now is the right time of year to do it as there is plenty of natural food around for them. Most people that feed wild birds stop for a couple of months in the fall, to allow the birds to learn how to forage for themselves and not be entirely dependent on humans.

Perhaps you could stop feeding them regularly, then they won't make themselves so visible waiting for you, but make a point of putting down food when it freezes over because that is when they will really need it.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for feeding these feral pigeons...I'm so sorry you have to deal with the station manager. It is wise you are cautious because they could be in danger. I'm sitting here trying to think like this person...they're not bothering the people, he thinks of these creatures of God as rats! There are a lot of ignorant, uneducated, insensitive people around everywhere...hopefully you can start to feed them somewhere else. Good luck to you 

Treesa


----------



## pat99 (Aug 25, 2003)

Thanks, Treesa, for your support. Yes, there are many ignorant people in this world and I feel I'm constantly educating and preaching about all animals. Pigeons are such gentle, trusting birds that could never ever hurt anyone, but people don't realize that. 

I'll see if I can find another spot, or maybe feed them occasionally, so I don't attract too much attention.

Thanks again!

Pat


----------



## PidgePidge (May 14, 2003)

Hi Pat,

I am so sorry this happened. It makes me sick that someone is being so selfish as to try to take away your, AND these birds' joy just because HE feels that birds are a nuisance. I don't have any brilliant advice, but just wanted to say good luck. You are fighting a little piece of the battle that all of us pigeon-lovers/ city-pigeon-feeders are fighting! There are plenty of us who love and appreciate pigeons and sparrows, but the ignorant ones who don't appreciate them always manage to make some noise. It's so annoying! Good luck!


----------



## animal lover (Mar 3, 2002)

Hi Pat and everyone else!
I'm sorry to say that I don't have any good advice. I can only commiserate. I, too, have had complaints about feeding the pigeons. One of my neighbors talked to me about it and I told him that HE should move, if he had a problem with it. He's not the type to hurt anything, just complain. I personally, like animals alot more than most people (animal lovers are excluded of course). Actually it's visiting sights like this, that keep my faith in people, because most of the people I meet on the street, are not that kind and are very ignorant about animals in general. It's always nice to see the compassionate members of this forum. Thanks guys and gals for reminding me that nice people still do exist. Good luck with the idiot manager. He sounds like a real prize!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Here, Here, ..Here's to nice, compassionate, educated people!!! I am so glad to know you all. Treesa


----------



## kramer (Aug 25, 2003)

pat,

i'm sorry to hear about your experience with the tv station manager. i trust there is a good solution to the problem on the way. certainly we should strive to be model citizens in caring for the earth and working within (or sometimes in spite of) the law.

here in my neighborhood in nyc i regularly see the same few people who feed the pigeons on the medians of broadway or in riverside park. i always have a good feeling about them and i wish them well. i also see people who are indifferent, but harmless, and the occasional mean drivers who actually speed up when they see pigeons in the street. it doesn't make me angry, but rather sad for both the mean person and the pigeons. pigeons for the obvious reason, but also for the mean person because s/he is certainly missing joy in his/her life, and i'm motivated to spend more money and time in helping animals and educating people about them.

people aren't deliberately mean by nature, they are TAUGHT to do mean things. conversely then, people are TAUGHT to do good things, and you can reeducate a mean person into a better person. you TEACH people to be kind or mean. anger is a useless emotion unless it is channeled into positive action. no one needs the negative karma that builds up when an otherwise kind person is mean to a mean person. kindness is really the only appropriate response to meanness. yes, it does seem like a vicious circle, but in the end, the greater universe does take notice. (there, that's the buddhist side of me...)

so what's the point in calling mean people names? what's the point in being kind to animals only to want to "bop a person in the head"??? these feelings are inconsistent. pat, only you know what happened between you and the station manager, so i (and the rest of us) are quite unqualified to call him anything! we should be hoping and praying and acting to form and reform better human beings, so that even more of us can help our animal friends, rather than to pat ourselves on the back for being so educated and compassionate. if we are so educated and compasionate, why keep it to ourselves?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

This is Pigeons. com, where most of us have pigeons, and also have dealt with the ignorance and unkindness of people. I feel like I am qualified to say something in this regard as I own 43 pigeons myself. I have neighbors who think my birds are street "rats." I would never call my neighbors names or make trouble. They are at a disadvantage, as they know nothing of the "art" of the pigeon sport. I take great care of my birds, they are clean, and smell "delicious",they have a clean coop and are very well disciplined.One of my pigeons has talked to the Sonia "The Pet Psychic" on "AnimalPlanet". His behavior was excellent, and he told Sonya his story. My pigeons are trained to fly up high and know when it is time to come in. They are not alowed to "hang out" anywhere. They don't bother anyone and don't go around "pooping" on the neighbors houses, because I have more respect for my neighbors than that. This neighbor only knows I own these birds because my next door neighbor told her about them. They are one of Gods'creatures , and God gave us domain over them. It is therefore our responsiblity to take care of these wonderful birds, whether they are domesticated or feral. 
Respectfuly, 
Treesa


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

P.S. I have tried to be friendly and teach my neighbors about my birds, but they refuse to hear it and ignore me. I have friends who race their birds professionaly and they also have tried to teach people about these creatures. They lack education because they don't even want to hear it...and call the birds "rats"


----------



## kramer (Aug 25, 2003)

thanks, treesa, for your comments. i appreciate your telling me about your pigeons. i am thankful for each person who actively cares for them.

of course i know that this is a pigeons site, and in another forum terry was most helpful in giving advice about a pigeon currently under my care. right now i keep parakeets, and they are wonderful as well. each one of us has been given a niche by the universe and we do our best to care for our little pieces of the world. the objects of our concerns are all different, but the principles remain the same.

i wish i could also keep a pigeon coop, but i live in a large apartment building, so i'll have to wait until i get my house in the country, when i would like to keep a small pigeon coop as well as a small sanctuary for other animals.

i enjoy watching sonja when i'm away from home, because i don't get it as part of my cable. i have not seen your pigeon's story, and i hope i do see it sometime. the best i can do myself regarding pigeons in the city is to talk to them occasionally and warn them not to spend too much time in the traffic!

i'm sorry about the ignorant people like that we all run into; i guess those are the "crosses" we have to bear, so to speak...

peace.


----------



## PidgePidge (May 14, 2003)

Hi Kramer,

I appreciate your point of view... But I also hope we can remember that all of us here are on the same team! Sorry, but I do believe that we are the 'good guys' here!--We are only defending our birds and others who love them. And yes, I feel that that process does occasionally require 'defense', which is not always a passive process-- or maybe I should say, that I admire your self restraint, and maybe we all need to emulate some of it--But I also think that anger at deprecation of our loved ones is a natural reaction. This is just my opinion, and again, I continue to respect yours as well.

Oops, sorry I originally tried to post before your last response too. Good luck with your parakeets and pigeons! And Trees's pigeon on the pet psychic is ADORABLE. I hope you get the chance to see it some time!



[This message has been edited by PidgePidge (edited August 27, 2003).]


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello Kramer,

Thanks for your response, I am glad to know you..Good luck with the parakeets, I love them,too! Wen you get ready to build your coop ,let us know...there is so much knowledge on this website!
Treesa


----------



## kramer (Aug 25, 2003)

pp & tg,

i'm glad for your replies, many thanks!

i also feel solidarity with those who share similar concerns. it always helps to hear from others from time to time to know that one is not so alone.

i agree that we often have to actively defend the interests of those who cannot speak for themselves, and certainly i'll be the first one to admit that sometimes anger gets the best of me. i think all of us has to determine what our own limits are in how we respond to a situation, and there is certainly plenty of room for diversity of approaches. i only wanted to advocate a non-violent approach, for which violence for me can be not only physical, but also mental and verbal. let's all continue to do the good work we have chosen to do!

thanks again for the advice and encouragement, and i'll keep in touch!


----------



## katiedidittwo2 (Oct 17, 2002)

Is there anywhere close by you could feed them. If you would whistle when you feed them, they will learn that where ever you are it is feeding time. Pigeons long ago were tested on feed & water. They were trained to eat at one loft and then go to the loft they slept in for water. So you can train these pigeons to feed where you want them. But you will have to move them a little at a time. Like walk 200 to 300 yards from where you normally feed and feed them that morning(whistling while feeding), for the evening feeding, whistle from another 300 feet and just keep moving like that until you have them where no one will bother you and the pigeons. It will take time but you can change the area they feed. Good Luck!
Katie


----------



## pat99 (Aug 25, 2003)

Hi Katie !!

Wow!! Great idea! Too bad I can't whistle, though; usually I'll talk to them -- do they recognize voices?
There is a vacant hotel by the tv station, but the area is too open. Then if someone ever buys that property, we'll have to relocate. I'll keep looking around.

Pat


----------



## siddiqir (Jun 3, 2002)

The advice from katiedidittwo2 wills definitely going to work. You really do not need to whistle. Here is what you can do. Give them a daybreak (do not feed them) and next day get to place where you feed. Let them all gather and then drop only few seeds and start walking slowly and keep on dropping seeds while you walking. 

Next day start where you left give them little grain and keep on moving. You will need to do this until you get to place where you would like to feed and away from Station property. 

Make sure you do not feed them too much during training always left them bit hungry so next day when they see they will respond 

It will take couple of days to let them off station property. The key is do not feed them too much always left them little hungry so they will follow you next time they see you

Hope that helps, http://www.geocities.com/siddiqir


----------



## katiedidittwo2 (Oct 17, 2002)

Pat:
Looks like you have some good advice. Just be patient and work towards the goal. 
When you do get them moved you will feel very proud and confident and know you did a good thing.
Katie


----------



## pat99 (Aug 25, 2003)

So it looks like they will recognize me? Not just because I'm feeding them, but me personally?


----------



## katiedidittwo2 (Oct 17, 2002)

Pat:
It is actually the feed that will move them. They do get use to the one that feeds them but they will go up to anyone with feed. But the feed is the motivator.
Katie


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi Pat,
I have been reading the responses from your original post & would like to share a website geared towards humane pigeon control.
http://www.wingsoverus.org 

To view the 'Dovecotes' (kind of like a high rise appartment for pigeons) move the bottom bar to the right, then scroll down)

They are attractive, educational & proven effective in pigeon control. 

When you have a few minutes, browse through the entire site. Wonderful information.
Hope you enjoy.
Cindy


----------

